# 2015 Kenmare Coyote Hunt



## all-in (Dec 17, 2010)

Kenmare Fire Department is once again hosting its annual Coyote hunt on Jan. 17th 2015
tourney held to 50 teams(first come; first served)
Go to *KenmareND.com* to download rules and entry form
or call Mitch 701-848-6888 or Ron 701-848-6167 or Eric 701-471-8946

Thanks hope to see you there!!!!


----------

